# Kicked out of church for not tithing!



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 12, 2015)

a 92 year old woman was kicked out of the church she's attended for 50+ years for not physically coming often enough and for not tithing !

http://www.foxwilmington.com/story/29762845/92-year-old-woman-kicked-out-of-church-for-not-tithing

Maybe this black church is ashamed to be poor and they want their pastor to have a private jet like Creflo Dollar too??


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 12, 2015)

I am not familiar with this church or this lady, but I wonder if we are getting the full story here.  I would love to read the entire letter.

I would also like to see what their bylaws and membership vows are as well.


----------



## paulgadawg (Aug 18, 2015)

Saw this on another site. I believe she just lost her voting rights as a member of the church, not kicked out.


----------



## RNC (Aug 18, 2015)

Forced tithing is sooooooooooo old covenant ...

Gimme a break :0(


----------



## Throwback (Aug 18, 2015)

im sure thats all there is to that story. (sarcasm)


T


----------



## Harbuck (Aug 28, 2015)

Swamp Runner said:


> I am not familiar with this church or this lady, but I wonder if we are getting the full story here.  I would love to read the entire letter.
> 
> I would also like to see what their bylaws and membership vows are as well.



"Membership vows" wow some of these churches or should I say governing bodies really have y'all hemed up and bamboozled don't they. 

How can one be "kicked out of the church" seeing how YOU as a child of God are the church. A building that a group of people meet in isn't Gods church.


----------



## Canis latrans (Aug 28, 2015)

I imagine that God doesn't look too kindly upon churches that revolve around money.  Once they become a "business", with the primary goal being to make money, then it's all about greed.  Isn't greed one of the "seven deadly sins"?


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw the article below and thought that this was an update to the story in the OP.  I was wrong!  This is a _different_ little old lady kicked out of another church.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other...-preaching-style/ar-AAekm7M?ocid=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ah the old greedy church people line...............funny thing is that churches have to pay to keep the lights on just like other places. I guess the money just falls out of the sky each Sunday morning, give me a break!


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 17, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ah the old greedy church people line...............funny thing is that churches have to pay to keep the lights on just like other places. I guess the money just falls out of the sky each Sunday morning, give me a break!



Doesn't take much money at all to pay light bills.  Are you in favor of what that "business" did to that 92 year old lady who was a member for a long time?


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> Doesn't take much money at all to pay light bills.  Are you in favor of what that "business" did to that 92 year old lady who was a member for a long time?



Actually, the operational costs of a church can be somewhat high depending on the size of the building/grounds and the church.

That being said, I am not in favor of any church preaching on or requiring a "tithe."


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 18, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> Doesn't take much money at all to pay light bills.  Are you in favor of what that "business" did to that 92 year old lady who was a member for a long time?



Yes it does take a considerable amount of cash to pay the light bill on a commercial building. There are other cost as well that many never realize.


----------



## BAR308 (Oct 26, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ah the old greedy church people line...............funny thing is that churches have to pay to keep the lights on just like other places. I guess the money just falls out of the sky each Sunday morning, give me a break!



NT churches met in the homes of the people... 100% of the time... the bills were paid already. there is NO concept of a GIANT church bldg.. with a GIANT mortgage... with a GIANT overhead... ANYWHERE in the New Testament church... maybe we should go back to the NT and do what they did... instead of funding hirelings like robert shuller...  and give them 16 MILLION dollars to build GIANT extravagant buildings to.. have church in. just saying.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 30, 2015)

Harbuck said:


> How can one be "kicked out of the church" seeing how YOU as a child of God are the church. A building that a group of people meet in isn't Gods church.



Thank you, and amen.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 30, 2015)

Low overhead Drive-In Church I noticed in Daytona. Upon entering the gates you are given a pre-packaged communion set.

http://www.driveinchurch.net/the_drive_in_dish_faqs


----------



## hawglips (Nov 4, 2015)

Is a paid ministry Biblical?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 4, 2015)

hawglips said:


> Is a paid ministry Biblical?



Is it unbiblical?


There is no right or wrong on this....and I think that the Bible would support that view.  There are times where Paul worked to not burden the church.  But there are other times when he brings offerings and gifts to the church to help fund what is needed.

To try and say one way is the only way is adding to scripture in my opinion and legalistic at best.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 4, 2015)

BAR308 said:


> NT churches met in the homes of the people... 100% of the time... the bills were paid already. there is NO concept of a GIANT church bldg.. with a GIANT mortgage... with a GIANT overhead... ANYWHERE in the New Testament church... maybe we should go back to the NT and do what they did... instead of funding hirelings like robert shuller...  and give them 16 MILLION dollars to build GIANT extravagant buildings to.. have church in. just saying.



Great idea!  Can we start by using your home?  What is the address and what time do we need to be there?


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 4, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> Doesn't take much money at all to pay light bills.  Are you in favor of what that "business" did to that 92 year old lady who was a member for a long time?





How much of your income (%) each month is spend on lights, heat, AC, water bill?


----------



## Davey (Nov 4, 2015)

Davey's house of God will have refreshments,and bean dip.Please leave your offerings at the door.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 4, 2015)

Davey said:


> Davey's house of God will have refreshments,and bean dip.Please leave your offerings at the door.



But will the offerings you receive be tax exempt?


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 5, 2015)

BAR308 said:


> NT churches met in the homes of the people... 100% of the time... the bills were paid already. there is NO concept of a GIANT church bldg.. with a GIANT mortgage... with a GIANT overhead... ANYWHERE in the New Testament church... maybe we should go back to the NT and do what they did... instead of funding hirelings like robert shuller...  and give them 16 MILLION dollars to build GIANT extravagant buildings to.. have church in. just saying.



Just go ahead and assemble 150 of your friends every Sunday morning at your house to have church and see what the local Government has to say about it. Church buildings are a FACT of life in the US and so are the bills that come along with them!


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods (Nov 5, 2015)

Next time they finish taking up the offering ask them to throw the money in the air, anything that comes down, God didn't want. Least that's what my father in law told me.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re:*

Thought I'd post a few scriptures on the subject as it's better to hear from God than man.  God Bless!

Ephesians 2
8 For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, 9 not a result of works, so that no one may boast. 

2 Corinthians 9
7 Each one must give as he has decided in his heart, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. 8 And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that having all sufficiency in all things at all times, you may abound in every good work.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 6, 2015)

Harbuck said:


> "Membership vows" wow some of these churches or should I say governing bodies really have y'all hemed up and bamboozled don't they.
> 
> Most churches I know have very simple membership vows, But I have heard of some that have very elaborate and stringent vows. I am not a fan of those churches.
> Here is a list of the membership vows to belong to the Church that my family and I do.
> ...



Agreed



Woodsman69 said:


> Ah the old greedy church people line...............funny thing is that churches have to pay to keep the lights on just like other places. I guess the money just falls out of the sky each Sunday morning, give me a break!



Well said






hawglips said:


> Is a paid ministry Biblical?




Yes. I believe in these two passages and other places, our Lord makes it clear that a man who has been called to the ministry and devotes himself entirely to the ministry of Word and Sacrament should be able to earn their wages doing just that.


1st Corinthians 9:3 This is my defense to those who would examine me. 4 Do we not have the right to eat and drink? 5 Do we not have the right to take along a believing wife,a as do the other apostles and the brothers of the Lord and Cephas? 6 Or is it only Barnabas and I who have no right to refrain from working for a living? 7 Who serves as a soldier at his own expense? Who plants a vineyard without eating any of its fruit? Or who tends a flock without getting some of the milk?

8 Do I say these things on human authority? Does not the Law say the same? 9 For it is written in the Law of Moses, “You shall not muzzle an ox when it treads out the grain.” Is it for oxen that God is concerned? 10 Does he not certainly speak for our sake? It was written for our sake, because the plowman should plow in hope and the thresher thresh in hope of sharing in the crop. 11 If we have sown spiritual things among you, is it too much if we reap material things from you? 12 If others share this rightful claim on you, do not we even more?



1st Timothy 5:17 Let the elders who rule well be considered worthy of double honor, especially those who labor in preaching and teaching. 18 For the Scripture says, “You shall not muzzle an ox when it treads out the grain,” and, “The laborer deserves his wages.” 19 Do not admit a charge against an elder except on the evidence of two or three witnesses. 20 As for those who persist in sin, rebuke them in the presence of all, so that the rest may stand in fear. 21 In the presence of God and of Christ Jesus and of the elect angels I charge you to keep these rules without prejudging, doing nothing from partiality. 22 Do not be hasty in the laying on of hands, nor take part in the sins of others; keep yourself pure. 23 (No longer drink only water, but use a little wine for the sake of your stomach and your frequent ailments.) 24 The sins of some people are conspicuous, going before them to judgment, but the sins of others appear later. 25 So also good works are conspicuous, and even those that are not cannot remain hidden.


----------



## hawglips (Nov 12, 2015)

Swamp Runner said:


> Yes. I believe in these two passages and other places, our Lord makes it clear that a man who has been called to the ministry and devotes himself entirely to the ministry of Word and Sacrament should be able to earn their wages doing just that.



"15 But I have used none of these things..." 

I was just reading this in 1 Peter early this morning:

"Feed the flock of God which is among you, taking the oversight thereof, not by constraint, but willingly; not for filthy lucre, but of a ready mind..."


----------



## BAR308 (Jan 18, 2016)

groundhawg said:


> Great idea!  Can we start by using your home?  What is the address and what time do we need to be there?



i do assemble with the Saints and have Bible studies in my home.. have for the last 6 years and you are welcome to join us.


----------

